# Eating!



## Nessykins (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello all, hoping you have some good advice please. Nelly is just over a year old and quite a small cockapoo, father was a miniature toy poodle I love her to bits but she so not interested in eating dog food. I have tried soooooo many different varieties, Lily’s Kitchen, James Well Beloved, Nature’s Menu, wet and dry food. She will eat something one day then walk away from it the next. She is healthy in all aspects and lively but feeding time is a battle. I’ve done the leave it down for 20 mins then don’t feed until next meal time. Sometimes if I train her she will eat her kibble as treats but this is rather time consuming. I guess I’d like to know how often you feed your pooches and if any of you have experienced the same thing. She will eat cooked chicken or tuna which I’ve tried as a topper but she only eats the topper off so maybe there’s a high chicken content food out there I could try???

Sorry for the long post and fingers crossed you can give me some tips


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky is the same. He won’t seem to continue to eat the same thing, have to keep swapping and changing. 

Some cheap chicken, grill it on bbq, break it up and mix with kibble. He’ll sometimes eat it all, other times just the chicken. Everything else is hit or miss


----------

